# On Demand Discussion: Military (Channel 1287)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

General discussion thread for Channel 1287, Military On Demand. 

Please feel free to discuss your experiences, as well as:

The layout of the page
Usability Issues
Quality of Programming
Quantity of Programing

DIRECTV is looking for your feedback... the goal is continuous improvement.


----------



## merrile (Oct 3, 2007)

Have't been able to download saying unauthorized content!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks great! Very easy to read. I hope D* uses dark backgrounds on all DOD channels. Makes it very easy to read. Quantity cool too!


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the shorts on the various military rifles, especially the Styer AUG. AWESOME weapon.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The logo goes off the edge of the screen on my TV. They weren't very careful with the placement.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The logo goes off the edge of the screen on my TV. They weren't very careful with the placement.


Same with mine. Both TV's.

TV = Mitsubishi WD-52725 (via HDMI)
TV = Toshiba 23HLV85 (via HDMI)


----------

